# account



## bigbison

how do you delete your account ?


----------



## barton TT

Ask Nick (nem) i'm sure he would do it for you.


----------



## John-H

It would be sad


----------



## alun

why would you want to? just stop coming on if your sick of it or have another car


----------



## bigbison

John-H said:


> It would be sad


yes mate it would , would be more of a protest, i dont think the main man who runs this forum listens to the users who makes his forum a sucsess and i dont mean anbody from this island :x


----------



## John-H

bigbison said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would be sad
> 
> 
> 
> yes mate it would , would be more of a protest, i dont think the main man who runs this forum listens to the users who makes his forum a sucsess and i dont mean anbody from this island :x
Click to expand...

If you have a gripe then perhaps we can help? We moderate this forum with members interests at heart so if there is a problem then perhaps we can sort it for you? Take it off line and send me a PM if you like.


----------



## bigbison

tried sending jae several pm but they never get there ? is he above us ? :x


----------



## John-H

PMs can be a problem. I know Jae gets a large volume of them and is often away on business - but that's what the rest of us are for too. The TTOC make up most of the moderation team along with other very willing and longstanding TTF members and we're all here to help. We're all volunteers who do it in our spare time but because we share the load, if you PM one of us, then you'll get a response. If it's something only Jae can deal with then we can contact him by other means - so give us another chance to help and we'll see what w can do


----------



## bigbison

so whats the price tag to get your motor on the front page ? , that is the problem not just for me be but many loyal members of this forum , who without this forum would not happen,so if its somthing u can sort john sort it but i no u cant mate , and i am not just saying this to get my car on the front page , i would love to see a different one every week or so , cos i am sick to death of seeing that green rs , there are many tt s getting on in age which are a credit to there owners which are well worthy of being on the front page not just those who have the deepest pockets.

FOR GOD SAKE LETS HAVE A CHANGE :x :x :x


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Is that all its about, thought it may be something interesting. :wink: :wink: 
Never even notice the front page, Don't believe that is the page that is suppose to change anyway.I just log straight into Forum.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

The front page is meant to be a news page that changes every now and then. At the time it first appeared, the TT Shop's conversion was news and we even ran an article about it in absoluTTe magazine - purely out of interest as it made interesting reading and made a good article. We didn't get paid for it. It also appeared on the TTF front page - but that was a while ago and as a news page it should be changed regularly.

The main problem when you are a busy site owner with other jobs to do for a living is finding the time to do these things. Finding new material is not the only thing - it needs formatting to the right size, proofing and testing and uploading. Currently it's only Jae that does this and the maintainance for the TTF website - so it's perhaps not surprising that the more pressing things like server maintenance and software upgrades take priority. Things which go on behind the scene to keep the site working rarely get seen or appreciated but people do notice when things go wrong.

BUT there are moves to make this process easier. As part of the closer relationship between the TTOC and TTF a submission and approval system is being set up whereby we will share the load for things like formatting and posting material for the front page. With more people giving input things will improve.

This is still being worked on and it's a struggle with everyone managing only part time input - Nem for example has been busy working on a TTOC website redesign and has just been hit with a software upgrade requirement that means much of his hard work needs repeating as the software cannot simply be migrated onto the new platform - so that's delayed. I'm busy on the magazine now but helping out with other things as are the rest of the moderation team.

I'll pass on what you've said to Jae and hopefully we'll get the changes in place soon


----------



## bigbison

if its a news page which is changed from time to time isnt 10 months ready for a change ? and i know all about being busy i run my own buisness if you dont keep on top of things you wont have a buisness , if he s that busy why don t he let u guys sort it , i know how much work nick puts into it as nick is a friend :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## Charlie

If this is just about your suggestion to have a car of the month or similar on the front page I think you are overreacting personally.

I certainly agree that it is a great idea as I believe I posted on your thread suggesting the idea - I think it is a bit petty to cancel your account or threaten to do so on the basis that your suggestion isn't immediately taken on as the most important thing to do.

Jae is a very nice chap, but he does have other interests aside from this forum and that needs to be taken into consideration. I have met him in person and had various dealings with him over the last few years. It is a matter of priorities and as much as this is a great idea, it is not conditional upon the running/day to day operation of the forum.

As suggested if you are not happy just don't come on here anymore, no need to make a song and dance about it to get attention.

Charlie


----------



## bigbison

I AM NOT MAKING A SONG AND DANCE ABOUT IT OR SEEKING ATTENTION :lol: :x


----------



## Wallsendmag

bigbison said:


> I AM NOT MAKING A SONG AND DANCE ABOUT IT OR SEEKING ATTENTION :lol: :x


Stop shouting then.


----------



## Charlie

wallsendmag said:


> bigbison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I AM NOT MAKING A SONG AND DANCE ABOUT IT OR SEEKING ATTENTION :lol: :x
> 
> 
> 
> Stop shouting then.
Click to expand...

 :lol: Fair play buddy, I don't know you personally and forums are a great place to misinterpret people's intent, however from the sounds of your post it came across that you were 

Charlie


----------



## John-H

Anyway, Jae's confirmed that he is working on the system that will allow others to post content so it will get sorted. As has been said it's a matter of priorities but this one has been elevated up the list.


----------



## bigbison

thank you john for giving this issue your attention  
cheers bigbison


----------



## John-H

bigbison said:


> thank you john for giving this issue your attention
> cheers bigbison


No problem. I've not got a date for it or anything but it's one of a number of changes that are being implemented. Hopefully there won't be too many things delaying it.


----------



## Toshiba

bigbison said:


> so whats the price tag to get your motor on the front page ? , that is the problem not just for me be but many loyal members of this forum , who without this forum would not happen,so if its somthing u can sort john sort it but i no u cant mate , and i am not just saying this to get my car on the front page , i would love to see a different one every week or so , cos i am sick to death of seeing that green rs , there are many tt s getting on in age which are a credit to there owners which are well worthy of being on the front page not just those who have the deepest pockets.
> 
> FOR GOD SAKE LETS HAVE A CHANGE :x :x :x


If we put a chav'ed up MKI on the front page i'm quiting and im taking the MKII KB with me.
What a silly gripe "i dont like the picture". :evil:

Delete him :lol:


----------



## bigbison

loooooooooooong yawn :lol:


----------



## bigbison

do we have any news yet on the front page ? :roll:


----------



## Nem

bigbison said:


> do we have any news yet on the front page ? :roll:


We certainly do...

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=192341

So could be a while before it's sorted as Jae's going to be a bit busy for a while.


----------



## Hoggy

loooooooooooong yawn :lol:  :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## bigbison

nice one how much longer we got to look at kermit :x , cheers nick , the front page changes a lot on the porsche forum the time is coming


----------



## bigbison

if we privatise the front page instead of the forests will we be able to get rid of the kermit car :roll:


----------



## Toshiba

If we remove a picture every-time someone doesn't like it, we'll be changing it every 30 seconds.
I have to say this moan is silly, if we agree to this the admins need their heads looking at.


----------



## bigbison

i dont think its a silly moan , and i dont like the phrase chaved up mk 1 ,the original is still the best shape of the 2 by miles and i dont mean change the front page every 30 seconds every 30 days would be great , mk1 one month mk2 next month and so on , come on john whats happening ? , can we have an update
cheers bigbison


----------



## T3RBO

In all honesty mate it is a silly moan :lol:

The link above shows he is somewhat otherwise occupied due to...



kmpowell said:


> Jae and his fiance Kristin became proud parents at 8.30am on Saturday, to Emily Rose Taylor.


But if you can't sleep at night because of the worry, and the tablets the doctor prescribed doesn't take away the agonising pain this is causing you, then try using the below link to access the forum and you won't even see the front page :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/


----------



## bigbison

nick delete me time to move on :evil: f**k it


----------



## Charlie

bigbison said:


> nick delete me time to move on :evil: f**k it


of toys out pram - rearrange into a sentence of your choice :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy

bigbison said:


> nick delete me time to move on :evil: f**k it


Hi, Loooooooong Yawn. :? :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## bigbison

this is just one issue which bugs me but have you read nems posts have a look see the wider picture  
looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooger yawn should have gone to specs savers :lol: :lol: 
lots of love bigbison


----------



## Toshiba

You still here? 
Hope you don't take this long to leap when you're at the top of the tall building threating to jump because the local council wont repaint the white lines pink for you :?

The words drama and queen...spring to mind.


----------



## bigbison

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## denTTed

I don't understand why you need to be deleted.

If you don't like it don't come here, although I do think you've got your knickers in a twist over very little.

You could try changing your bookmark to the forum page, thats what I have I didn't even know that we had news page until I read this.


----------



## Nem

He just foolishly asked if he could have a Viper Green username...
:wink:


----------



## Guest

:lol:


----------



## ian222

I never go to the front page always log straight into forum.

Think its a very sad thing to moan about, and now he has a different colour username. Why????? Everyone will want one now.


----------



## bigbison

sad he ? whats up do you want coloured user name :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

I've always wanted purple but all I got is banned... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ian222

No i dont, but why do you feel the need for one?


----------



## bigbison

rustyintegrale said:


> I've always wanted purple but all I got is banned... :lol: :lol: :lol:


keep trying mate u will get one :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbison

ian222 said:


> No i dont, but why do you feel the need for one?


 i fancied one so i asked my good mate nem and he sorted it cheers nick :mrgreen:


----------



## rustyintegrale

bigbison said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted purple but all I got is banned... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> keep trying mate u will get one :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeah but purple is taken by reps I think... Black is cool... :lol: :wink:


----------



## bigbison

well john h not alots happening with the front page any news ? different day same old shit nowt changes :x


----------



## Ikon66

:wink:


----------



## bigbison

:lol:


----------



## bigbison

nice one dude the broken record would look sweet on the front page SO WHATS HAPPENING JOHN H :roll:


----------



## John-H

Until Jae's got time from family commitments to sort out the management system changes there's not a lot we can do I'm afraid. The last I heard was that it should be in place about now but it's obviously a case of priorities. The forum is still working so I expect the baby is screaming loudest in terms of priorities at the moment. The intention is there though. I'll see if I can get an update.


----------



## bigbison

not


----------



## Hoggy

Loooooooooooong yawn :lol: :lol: :roll: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## bigbison

Hoggy said:


> Loooooooooooong yawn :lol: :lol: :roll: :wink: :wink:
> Hoggy.


no shit :lol:


----------



## ecko2702

Look what I found


----------



## KammyTT

I asked if I could a moderator, with my overall time with the forum and overall post count I thought I would be at Least a consideration but I was laughed at by kmPowell 

Apparently I'm not going to be online enough to be able to moderator?? Rk07 hasn't been moderating for years but us still a moderator???

Sounds poop to me!! And yes I said poop 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H

Take a look at the front page


----------



## Wallsendmag

Wow John thats great we need more Orange cars on the forum


----------



## Toshiba

deleted


----------



## John-H

Now don't you start! :lol:


----------



## Ikon66

Toshiba said:


> Front page is crap and looks boring i cant stand that car it doesnt nothing for the image.
> change it or delete my account.


with pleasure  :wink:


----------



## bigbison

just got back from accident and emergency after passing out and banging my head after seeing the new front page :lol:


----------

